# Ik ben helemaal niet alleen want Jesus is altijd met mij



## حياة بالمسيح (26 يناير 2021)

Ik ben helemaal niet alleen maar met Liefste geliefde God Jesus Zijn Mayestijt blijft met mij altijd als ik in hem an alleen in hem geloof en hem aanbieden en als ik hem gegloried en geblessd en gedanken op elke moment van onze leven want Hij is de Echte Einge God die is vol van liefde voor mij en voor iederen en Hij is gekruisd voor ons verlossing en redding en wij kunnen niet winnen zijn ewig koningrijke zonder gelooven in hem en Hij is de waarheid en leven voor alle mensen die leven op deze arde


----------

